# Co sie dzieje z XMMS?

## cinek810

hej, chyba w ostatnim czasie cos mnie ominelo, przesiadajac sie na gentoo jednoczesnie ( troche nie zauwazalnie zmienilem XMMS na amarok). Teraz dowiedzialem sie ze XMMS nie ma juz w portage, rowniez wylecial ze slacka.. Dlaczego?

----------

## Eko

Nie wiem dlaczego i tez mnie to bardzo zirytowało aczkolwiek to jest jednak gentoo i wszystko można skołuj sobie overlaya arcona i tam jest xmms z całymi dodatkami  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Eko wrote:*   

> Nie wiem dlaczego i tez mnie to bardzo zirytowało aczkolwiek to jest jednak gentoo i wszystko można skołuj sobie overlaya arcona i tam jest xmms z całymi dodatkami 

 

nie wiem co widziecie w xmms, skoro jest nowszy i lepszy audacious na GTK2, nie v1 i ma lepsza jakosc dzwieku... ale Wasz wybor  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510453-highlight-koniec+xmms.html

----------

## no4b

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

>  *Eko wrote:*   Nie wiem dlaczego i tez mnie to bardzo zirytowało aczkolwiek to jest jednak gentoo i wszystko można skołuj sobie overlaya arcona i tam jest xmms z całymi dodatkami :) 
> 
> nie wiem co widziecie w xmms, skoro jest nowszy i lepszy audacious na GTK2, nie v1 i ma lepsza jakosc dzwieku... ale Wasz wybor ;)

 

Problem w tym, że *NIE JEST LEPSZY*, bo ma znacznie gorszą jakość dźwięku (o beznadziejności jego equalizera wolę nie wspominać) ale to temat na inną dyskusję. Całe szczęście, że dorobiłem się sprzętowego eq, bo dalej by mnie szlag trafiał :)

----------

## Belliash

 *no4b wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*    *Eko wrote:*   Nie wiem dlaczego i tez mnie to bardzo zirytowało aczkolwiek to jest jednak gentoo i wszystko można skołuj sobie overlaya arcona i tam jest xmms z całymi dodatkami  
> 
> nie wiem co widziecie w xmms, skoro jest nowszy i lepszy audacious na GTK2, nie v1 i ma lepsza jakosc dzwieku... ale Wasz wybor  
> 
> Problem w tym, że *NIE JEST LEPSZY*, bo ma znacznie gorszą jakość dźwięku (o beznadziejności jego equalizera wolę nie wspominać) ale to temat na inną dyskusję.

 

Sek w tym ze posiadam karte dzwiekowa Sound Blaster Live! Value i uzywam do niej sterownikow alsa-driver-999 + ld10k1 + init_live.

Do tego dochodza sluchawki z neodymowymi przetwornikami. I nie wmowisz mi ze jakosc dzwieku w XMMS JEST LEPSZA BO NIE JEST! A testowalem oba programy... Baa byly 3: XMMS, Beep Media Player i Audacious. TEN OSTATNI WYPADA NAJLEPIEJ!

----------

## no4b

Tak się składa, że mam znacznie lepszy sprzęt (pomijam, że nie masz się czym chwalić, bo wersje Value kart Creative są mocno okrojone i składane z gorszej jakości komponentów), ale nie o tym ta dyskusja. Nie będę Ci niczego wmawiał, a swoje wiem i zdania nie zmienię (metalu na audaciusie słuchać się nie da).

----------

## kurak

Kto da więcej? Ja korzystam z amaroka i jestem zadowolony  :Smile:  Nie jestem jakimś tam melomanem, ale ubolewam jednak nad wycofaniem projektu xmms.

----------

## Belliash

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Tak się składa, że mam znacznie lepszy sprzęt (pomijam, że nie masz się czym chwalić, bo wersje Value kart Creative są mocno okrojone i składane z gorszej jakości komponentów), ale nie o tym ta dyskusja. Nie będę Ci niczego wmawiał, a swoje wiem i zdania nie zmienię (metalu na audaciusie słuchać się nie da).

   :Laughing: 

moze wielki fanem metalu nie jestem... ale np lordi czy nightwish gra swietnie

----------

## no4b

No tak, tyle, że to z metalem ma tylko jedno wspólne, ktoś kiedyś (nie wiadomo dlaczego) tak to nazwał i  nic więcej :) Bo granie na gitarze elektrycznej z muzyki metalu jeszcze nie czyni :) Pisząc metal miałem na myśli coś z jajami, np death metal :)

----------

## pancurski

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Pisząc metal miałem na myśli coś z jajami, np death metal 

 

najbardziej z jajami to Death z Chuckiem Schuldinerem R.I.P

----------

## Odinist

Z jajami to grindcore/pornogrind albo cybergrind  :Razz: 

I oczywiście xmms > audacious.   :Razz: 

----------

## no4b

Dobry grind jest dobry  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mbar

oczywiście xmms < audacious

----------

## no4b

Oczywiście szkoda czasu na udawadnianie, że słoń nie jest wielbłądem.

----------

## mbar

dokładnie to miałem na myśli.

----------

## Eko

Jezu ludziska to ja nie wiem co wy bierzecie że wyczuwacie takie drobne zmiany w eq. 

A powiedzcie słuchacie w mp3 czy moze w innych formatach ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Vorbis i Flac ja preferuję.

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Jezu ludziska to ja nie wiem co wy bierzecie że wyczuwacie takie drobne zmiany w eq.

 

Drobne? To Ty chyba porządnego eq w akcji nie słyszałeś. Problem w tym, że róznice eq xmms i innych playerów nie są drobne. Toż to głuchy jest w stanie odróżnic.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja również uważam że xmms miał ładniejszy dźwięk. Słuch mam znakomity a sprzęt niewiele gorszy. Poza tym audacious strasznie zżera procka.

----------

## SlashBeast

Hm, skoro tutaj są znawcy jakości (i mówie z pełnym szacunkiem do was). Jak oceniacie jakość MPD? Używam go do odtwarzania vorbis, mpeg3 i flac - jak z jego jakością gorsza/podobna do ów wychwalanego xmmsa ?

----------

## Yatmai

Heh, a mnie w Audaciuosie wk....irytuje sam program. W żołądku mi się podnosi jak widzę menu GTK2, po naciśnięciu J przeszukiwał listę.... tylko czemu case-sensitive ?? No i skubaniec mi się sypał coś przy pluginach. Krótko mówiąc jakość samego wykonania tego programu jest żenująca i tu bym się zastanowił który player tak właściwie powinien zniknąć z portage  :Razz: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Mam dokładnie te same odczucia. No i jeszcze ostatnio jaja z flagami. Zamienili mp3 na mad a ogg na vorbis a ja się dziwiłem czemu mi nie działa. 

Co do MPD się nie wypowiadam bo nie używałem.

----------

## n0rbi666

Heh, no i wygląda na to, że będę musiał zemergować gtk1 i xmms - żeby porównać to z amarokiem  :Smile:  (eq nie używam, a muzy z jajem czasem się posłucha  :Wink:  )

----------

## no4b

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Hm, skoro tutaj są znawcy jakości (i mówie z pełnym szacunkiem do was). Jak oceniacie jakość MPD? Używam go do odtwarzania vorbis, mpeg3 i flac - jak z jego jakością gorsza/podobna do ów wychwalanego xmmsa ?

 

Kiedy byłem tym zainteresowany mpd nie oferował funkcji, które były mi potrzebne, a teraz już nie jestem zainteresowany szukaniem nowego playera :)

----------

## sebas86

A co sądzicie o jakości dźwięku generowanego przez bibliotekę GStreamer?

Swoją drogą osobiście polecam bmpx, niedawno została wydana wersja stabilna 0.40 (w Portage z wiadomych względów przez jakiś czas jeszccze będzie zamaskowana). Z ciekawszych nowości to integracja z Jamendo (można pobrać listę wykonawców, albumów i przesłuchiwać ich zawartość), poza tym jest dość minimalistyczny.

----------

## n0rbi666

no4b - a którą wtyczkę wejściową polecasz do xmms ? mad czy libmpg123 ?

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja mad'a mam w audaciousie i IMHO gra brzydko.

----------

## Yatmai

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> no4b - a którą wtyczkę wejściową polecasz do xmms ? mad czy libmpg123 ?

 

mad troche krzaczy w xmms, pomijając że nie brzmi tak dobrze  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   no4b - a którą wtyczkę wejściową polecasz do xmms ? mad czy libmpg123 ? 
> 
> mad troche krzaczy w xmms, pomijając że nie brzmi tak dobrze 

 

Czyli, wnioskując z powyższych wypowiedzi - mpg123 ? ;]

----------

## no4b

Tylko i wyłącznie libmpeg123, libmad MUSI być koniecznie wyłączone, z jakiś dziwnych przyczyn kiedy obie są włączone xmms korzysta z libmad.

----------

## v7n

@no4b - a grają Ci flac'i na xmms? bo u mnie średnio.

----------

